# يارب انني ضعيف في وقت التجربة والضيقة



## marmora jesus (31 أغسطس 2009)

*يارب انني ضعيف في وقت التجربة والضيقة ولا استطيع ان احمل الصليب 
بمفردي , ولكن انت هو الحب وانت المملوء حنانآ وشفقة ,
فها انا ألجا اليك لتسند ضعفي وتحمل معي الصيب .
لا تتركني يارب بمفردي اواجه بل اسندني بيدك وقويني بحبك .
يامن تختبر حبي لك وتمسكي بك وثباتي فيك وقت الضيق ,
امنحني امانة لك وتسليم كامل لحبك .
مثل المريض الذي يخضع للجراح ليستأصل كل ما هو خطر في جسده
اعطني ان اخضع لك لتنزع مني كل ما يبعدني عنك وعن ملكوتك وعن 
الوجود الدائم معك هنا وفي الملكوت
+++ امـــيـــن ++ *


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

*



فها انا ألجا اليك لتسند ضعفي وتحمل معي الصيب .
لا تتركني يارب بمفردي اواجه بل اسندني بيدك وقويني بحبك .
يامن تختبر حبي لك وتمسكي بك وثباتي فيك وقت الضيق ,
امنحني امانة لك وتسليم كامل لحبك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اميـــــــــــــــن 
ميرررررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​*
*


----------



## +Coptic+ (31 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جملية جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (31 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *اميـــــــــــــــن *
> *ميرررررررسى على الصلاه *
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 

*امين*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك *


----------



## marmora jesus (31 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صلاة جملية جدا*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك*


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا ماجد*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 أغسطس 2009)

لاتتركنا يارب 
امين

شكرا على روعة الصلاة 
بركة المسيح ترعاك​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 سبتمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> لاتتركنا يارب
> 
> امين​
> شكرا على روعة الصلاة
> ...


 

*امين*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## happy angel (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووى*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## zezza (6 سبتمبر 2009)

امين 
ربنا يسندنا وقت ضيقاتنا و تجاربنا و يدينا القدرة على تحملها 
شكرا مرمورة ربنا يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (7 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> ربنا يسندنا وقت ضيقاتنا و تجاربنا و يدينا القدرة على تحملها
> شكرا مرمورة ربنا يباركك


 
*امين يارب*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## ماريتا (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*يارب انني ضعيف في وقت التجربة والضيقة ولا استطيع ان احمل الصليب 
بمفردي*
*لا تتركني يارب بمفردي اواجه بل اسندني بيدك وقويني بحبك .*
*اميييييييييييين*​ 
*ميرسى اوى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> *يارب انني ضعيف في وقت التجربة والضيقة ولا استطيع ان احمل الصليب *
> 
> *بمفردي*
> *لا تتركني يارب بمفردي اواجه بل اسندني بيدك وقويني بحبك .*
> ...


 

*امين يارب*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------

